# Pigeon



## InkyEdits (Mar 14, 2014)

There are a whole bunch of shots like this one, but for the time being, this will do as it's probably one of the only one's that came out well.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 14, 2014)

Did someone say my name? Oh wait...


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2014)

nice to see a pigeon not surrounded by concrete dude..enjoyed


----------



## John_O (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice shot. You could clean up the fame a little if you crop out the branch in the upper left of the image. Scrool down.._ just _until the branch disappears and you'll see what I mean.. Looks a lot cleaner and still leaves space between the birds head & top of the images. " Rule of thirds." Of course it might not be that big a deal to you, so in that case never mind LOL. Still a nice shot!!
Awesome avatar pic by the way!!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 15, 2014)

Really nice shot.


----------



## Potty (Mar 15, 2014)

_*BANG!*_

Om nom nom!


----------



## Riptide (Mar 16, 2014)

I think the leaves don't fit because they're the color in the photo when the rest is this light gray/blue... but what do I really know about photos?


----------



## escorial (Mar 18, 2014)

i get the feeling the green leaves moved and the pigeon looked around...a moment in time captured with texture for me.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

escorial said:


> nice to see a pigeon not surrounded by concrete dude..enjoyed


Very very true.   I dont like the fuzzy leaves but I LOVE LOVE the rest.  I wonder if there was a way to make those better looking. I love the small hints of green moss though right.  so pretty.  Then that startling blue.   gorgeous!


----------

